# 780i northbridge fan



## goodoneian (Jun 11, 2008)

i recently got an evga 780i mobo, and so far so good. my only concern is the northbridge reaching the 170 degree fahrenheit area. the included fan for it seems to cool it good, but is obnoxiously loud. i've seen on the bios that you can change speed which i've tried, but nothing changes. what i am doing is going to the system monitor, then dynamic fan control to adjust the percentage. am i doing this wrong or is it the motherboard?


----------



## goodoneian (Jun 11, 2008)

also, i am runnning vista 32 for now and speed fan constantly stops responding so i can't use that. plus, i could never get speedfan to work right anyways


----------



## Vipernitrox (Jun 12, 2008)

i would get an aftermarket cooler for it. something like this
maybe attach a low rpm fan to it. But it probably is enough.


----------



## Archangel (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd jerry-rig a normal fan to it to be honest.  (a 40mm or 60mm one)


----------



## goodoneian (Jun 12, 2008)

both seem like pretty good ideas. i think i may have temporarily solved the problem though. i have a fan mate 2 from my old zalman cpu cooler which i attached the northbridge which has seemed to work quite well so far


----------



## Archangel (Jun 12, 2008)

yea, all you need is a bit of air movement over/in that heatsink.   I dont see a problem with a fanmate beeing used there


----------



## The_Other_One (Jun 12, 2008)

Before going too crazy with mods or anything, I'd confirm the temps elsewhere, such as PC Wizard.  Speedfan isn't exactly known for it's reliable temperature readings.  If you're mostly concerned with the temps, you may find Speedfan's misreading something.


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 12, 2008)

I doubt you're able to put another NB on there, the stock one has heatipes coming out of it...


----------



## goodoneian (Jun 13, 2008)

The_Other_One said:


> Before going too crazy with mods or anything, I'd confirm the temps elsewhere, such as PC Wizard.  Speedfan isn't exactly known for it's reliable temperature readings.  If you're mostly concerned with the temps, you may find Speedfan's misreading something.



i'm actually getting the temperature readings for that off of the bios, which is proabably pretty accurate.


----------



## goodoneian (Jun 15, 2008)

even with the fan speed reduced it is still quite noticeable though. will not using the fan at all cause damage to the motherboard/ northbridge?


----------

